# Some drawings/paintings I did this semester



## FretWizard88 (May 4, 2010)

Big Fish, Small Boat






Dexter (Bay Harbor Butcher) - For some reason the picture i took made his head look funny.






This is probably the best drawing I have ever done. I'm really proud of it. Plus, what is more badass than drawing a skull.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (May 5, 2010)

you are right, the last one is a great piece man, thanks for sharing.


----------



## daybean (May 20, 2010)

is that a cow skull? cool drawing. i have a painting (not finished) i did this semester of this skull i found. i beleive its a javelina skull.ill post it in the "the stuff you've drawn" thread. cool drawing.


----------



## Kavnar (Jun 23, 2010)

Brilliant drawings man.
The dexter picture made me realise how much i'm missing it.
Bring on season five!


----------



## FretWizard88 (Jun 23, 2010)

Dude, I am waiting for season four to come out on DVD. I am too poor to afford showtime so I am just waiting for it on DVD.


----------



## Kavnar (Jun 23, 2010)

Season 4 will blow your mind dude!
Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 23, 2010)

this is sick dude, how do u get so good at drawing? i keep tryin but always end up disapointed lol


----------

